# cl. marksman 2005



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

i am in army cadets, 3036 eme and i was wondering if it was difficult to make it to cl marksman in cannought ??? This past year 2004,I attended basic marksman in arrgonaught. I heard that they only selected a number of people to go is this ture?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Jan 2005)

Yes it is true. Usually the top 15 from each Basic Marksman from across Canada are selected to attend the CL Marksman course in NACSTC Connaught. Some cadets don't re-apply and if you finished within the top 20 I'd give it a shot. I finished within the top 25 but I didn't get in, probably because I didn't send in any Daisy targets.


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

I finished 12  ;D thanx for the info


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Jan 2005)

Good for you. Just shoot some qualifying targets and send them in with your application. Good luck!


----------



## 407QOCH (24 Jan 2005)

Sry to say this but the do not choose the top 15 from each course. I went to vernon in 2003, and just got back from Cl marksman in connaught and there were only about 6 people from vernon, and alot of the people were from ontario.


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

Thats oh k, ill's i can do is shoot my best,thank you for all the feed back.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Jan 2005)

> Sry to say this but the do not choose the top 15 from each course. I went to vernon in 2003, and just got back from Cl marksman in connaught and there were only about 6 people from vernon, and alot of the people were from ontario.



Sorry I should say that there are 15 slots reserved for cadets from each camp. Not all cadets will apply again because some may have had enough of marksman, quit or aged out. I believe that it may not be 15 from each camp but actually 15 from only Connaught and Valcartier. Then 10 from the other camps that run marksman courses.


----------



## purple peguin (24 Jan 2005)

ohk well have to hope for the best, it would be a bite of a journey,being me from halifax,but i wont get my hopes up. ill just see whats gunna happen when the time comes.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Jan 2005)

I had a fun time while I was there, hope you do too. Yeah everyone has to travel a bit to get to Connaught. There was one guy who was from Nunavut,another from the Yukon, lots from Atlantic Canada and quite a few from out west.


----------



## Ranger (25 Jan 2005)

My brother and sister were invited to come back for CL Marksman because they tied for 16th last summer, at Connaught.


----------

